# Mini Welding Table



## Tmate (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't have the space for a bona fide welding table, so I rigged up this little portable arrangement.  I made a frame out of 8020 aluminum extrusions, and bolted a 18" x 24" 3/16" thick piece of plate to it.  The protruding screw heads haven't gotten in the way so far.  The extrusions take any bowing out of the plate and the unit is still light enough to easily move around.

When I am not using it, it is narrow enough to store on the lower shelf of the table.  The table is on locking casters so I can roll it to a safe location for welding.  I put a piece of sheet metal over the exposed wood surface when welding.  A small steel tab is bolted to a corner to accommodate the ground cable of my MIG.  The little table doubles as a storage location for my finger press brake.


----------



## Cr23484 (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice welding table !


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 18, 2020)

Nicely done. 
I have a Stronghand folding welding table but I'd like something a little more stout. You've given me an idea!


----------



## General Zod (Aug 19, 2020)

Your workshop area is too clean.  Please make it filthy so I feel better about mine.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 19, 2020)

My wife would argue about my workshop being too clean!


----------



## FlyFishn (Sep 5, 2020)

Tmate said:


> I don't have the space for a bona fide welding table, so I rigged up this little portable arrangement.



I just scrolled past this thread... You have the same hydraulic press I do, but with a ton more goodies. Can you elaborate on what all you did to it? I am curious if you have a design for the brake assembly or if that was a kit? 

I've been wanting to make a brake for my press also but I am not sure how to do it just yet. I've seen designs that use two runs of angle iron as the V, but I don't know that I like that idea. I'm sure if I welded the angle iron to a heavy plate it would be pretty stout, but being hollow I still would worry about pressure bending thicker flat stock concentrated in the middle.


----------



## Tmate (Sep 5, 2020)

The press brake comes either as a kit or as a drop-in piece at www.swagoffroad.com.  The kits start at about $180.00 for the 20 ton Harbor Freight press.  I bought mine, which is a finger brake, ready-made for over double that amount.

There is a ton of information in various on-line forums about Swag press brakes.  There are a number of YouTube videos on the subject as well.


----------

